# Discrepancy in pics of H81M-S1 and B85M-DS3H motherboard



## rajracing (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

I just buyed the Gigabyte H81M-S1 and Gigabyte B85M-DS3H mother board from Flipkart. I’m building two machines in my home and found these cheap and with good rating. But when I got the boxes on the weekend, I saw some parts are missing on the motherboard. I went to the website again to check (Flipkart.com) and I have only three black squares but the website shows four. Is this a faulty unit? Don’t want to put the CPU inside because not sure what other part is missing. I noticed this for both motherboards.

Someone please help me. Should I return it and ask for refund? 

*i.imgur.com/9s09xgg.png

*i.imgur.com/youqaUa.png


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=300546]rajracing[/MENTION], I think there is no need to with worry.
 compare the pics in official gigabyte site. Dont relay/
consider the pics uploaded in the sellers site.
There are different revisions of board layout in the same model, rev 1.0, 2.0, 2.1.
May be yours is different revision to the
board shown in pics by flipkart.
To be sure check all revisions in official
website. the revision number will be
printed on PCB beside 'Designed in Taipei"
printing.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=300546]rajracing[/MENTION], I think there is no need to worry.
 compare the pics in official gigabyte site. Dont relay/
consider the pics uploaded in the sellers site.
There are different revisions of board layout in the same model, rev 1.0, 2.0, 2.1.
May be yours is different revision to the
board shown in pics by flipkart.
To be sure check all revisions in official
website. the revision number will be
printed on PCB beside 'Designed in Taipei"
printing.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 2, 2014)

check the official website there is a warning that the actual product may differ from the image depending on the region that is country..
 can u tell me ur whole config.. i plan on buying that motherboard b85m d3h


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

It is motherboard not a pack of toys with 2-3 "missing".All you need to worry about is getting the invoice receipt & checking the mobo for any "physical" sign of damage like scratch,rust etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2014)

Position of Capacitors and no. of capacitors in Mobos change ALL THE TIME.. as long as no one has ripped out capacitors or other parts straight from the board with signs of damage, you are gonna be all right


----------



## rajracing (Dec 3, 2014)

This means I should be able to buy the first one if I want, correct? But Flipkart is not mentioning the version number at the time of purchase so how will a layman know? I just happened to notice it but many others may not have. My concern is that why are parts mising in the new versions and how do I get the old version, which I believe is better performance. 

My config is Intel G3220, 2 GB of RAM, 500 GB hard drive and Circle cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

What better performance?people ask for mobo performance when they are spending 10k on a mobo to overclock a 10k processor,not when getting the cheapest/most basic chipset with lowest end processor.As far as your configuration is concerned all you need to know is warranty period,whatever version you get.

*And stop asking about "missing parts" on a mobo,as already being said there is no such thing.*


----------



## rajracing (Dec 4, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] ....Relax. No need to get upset. I havent  ask you to reply to anything. It might be cheap to you but for me, even 5,000 is an investement.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am not upset,it is just that you are not supposed to see sentences like "missing parts on mobo" or "2gb gt610 is the best(as told by many shopkeepers)" etc in a technological forum like this.Many people visit these forum for some reliable guidance & if all they get here is what the shopkeepers tell them then what is the point of visiting here.Also *it is not money but the use that decides performance,you can look for performance in a Rs.600 earphone(there are some good ones available) but you don't look for performance in a Rs.3000-5000 mobo except that it has usual warranty & good after sales support.*What would you do with a Rs.5000 mobo which can improve your windows loading time by 0.0001seconds(that is basically the difference between mobos in this price range) but has poor after sales support so if you ever need warranty you will get months of delay & a repaired mobo instead of a new one?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 4, 2014)

money is money no matter what amount it is. @op did u actually try the mobo that it is working fine. already told u about disclaimer on their official website


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

^^that is why you first look for its safety not its future investment potential.if you bought a mobo from one of the top 3 companies through india's biggest online retailer then you already are as much safe as possible.Anyway i am going to change the title from its current misleading one.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 4, 2014)

might as well close this thread... i think @op got all our points


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 5, 2014)

@op:the version of the motherboard that you've received may not exactly be the one as shown in the photos at the time of purchase-if you have any doubts regarding this issue then i suggest you contact gigabyte directly with the comparison photos and find out what the matter is-if the product is defective or counterfeit,then i'm sure they'll realize it and tell you what needs to be done.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2014)

Found this 


> "The significantly higher temperature of the components in the CPU power supply and the unbalanced load over the mosfets in the Rev 2.0 board make it likely that the new revision won't last as long as the Rev 1.0, even though we cannot prove that using this test. What we can demonstrate beyond any doubt is that the CPU power supply of the Rev 2.0 board is not up to the task, even for normal consumer workloads. The video encoding test shows that thanks to the lower amount of mosfets temperatures rise much more quickly, leading to CPU throttling and lowered performance. Rev 1.0 does not show that behaviour at all."



Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results - B85M-HD3 revision differences, including test results | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] i think you should check this once too


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2014)

Good article but again no use for an avg or even knowledgeable person.just by looking at pics one can not determine quality of components used.it is like those cheap mediatek quad core versus snapdragon dual core,specs don't always tell the whole story.also not to mention running a "k" series processor on B85 is neither recommended nor preferred by people.i doubt this test would produce similar results with an i3 or non-k i5 which most people buying B85 mobo would be getting.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good article but again no use for an avg or even knowledgeable person.just by looking at pics one can not determine quality of components used.it is like those cheap mediatek quad core versus snapdragon dual core,specs don't always tell the whole story.also not to mention running a "k" series processor on B85 is neither recommended nor preferred by people.i doubt this test would produce similar results with an i3 or non-k i5 which most people buying B85 mobo would be getting.


what about the persons who would buy a normal non K 4770?
since its in the supported cpu list?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2014)

i don't know any person with decent level of knowledge about this stuff who would want to pair a Rs.20000 quad core processor with a Rs.5500 mobo.*"just because you can doesn't mean you should"*.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

What the article stresses upon is that manufacturers should highlight the changes and make the revision changes more apparent or even reflect it in model number clearly.


Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results | Hardware.Info United States


> “Preliminary conclusion
> 
> First things first: at Hardware.Info we are no fans at all of significant product changes that are not reflected in a change in product codes and preferably product names. Even when products improve, as happens frequently with PSU manufacturers, this simply should not happen.
> 
> ...





Several models have similar changes, reduction in specs and features in subsequent revisions but let me take the example of B85M-D3H since its available locally and get recommended very often. 
It was the rev. 1.0 that is a very good mobo and many are using one and recommend it. But the rev. 2.0 visibly looks different, maybe cheaper.

3-phase VRM with lesser components is not the same as a 4-phase VRM with the same or similar type of components.(a three wheeled car will not run as efficient as a four wheeler,isnt it?)
Now check the comparison on the website and I see no difference except for PCB size maybe.

GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you


Would one still want to recommend rev. 2.0 knowing it has lower specs and maybe lower quality and reliability?

Most of us recommend B85M-D3H as we have used the rev. 1.0. But many might be ignorant of the changes in subsequent revisions. And obviously local dealers will be even more ignorant unless the manufacturers themselves have made the revision change noticeable to all.

Every manufacturer should highlight revision changes and differences clearly and why would they not?


Also, those who have rev. 1.0 mobos, in case they have to rma will get the cheaper new revision in all likelihood. It’s like getting a lower model in replacement.


Just as in RMA we expect equivalent or better replacement, I do not think it is unfair to expect subsequent revisions in products to be similar at least if not better. If significant components from the VRM are reduced, it is going to affect the reliability and stability of the product irrespective of which processor is used.



P.S.

As you said, even I wouldn’t recommend anyone to pair an i7 or even i5 maybe with cheap mobos. I usually stick to building and recommending  high-end rigs only. The author of the article mostly wanted to show that if a manufacturer puts the i7-4770k (and i7-4790K) in the CPU support list of all revisions, they should be ok to use but  the subsequent revisions are not ok as the article shows.

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 1.x)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 2.0)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-B85M-HD3 (rev. 3.0)

Also, someone please correct me if I am wrong but won’t an i7-4770K/i5-4670K behave like an i7-4770/i5-4670 in any mobo that is not Z87/Z97?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2015)

This has been happening for a while, and I doubt it is limited to these mobos and/or brand. But yeah- they should have labelled these boards separately.


----------

